# PS3 60GB with Wireless Controllers and old games



## coltsrock

Well, I am considering selling my old PS3, for some headphones and to pay for the rest of my rig, so how much do you think I could get??

It is a slightly used 60GB PS3, it was bought a few months after release, has built in Wi-Fi and has the card reader
It comes with 2 wireless controllers, Madden 2007, NCAA 2K7 Basketball, and NFS







S
Also, an HDMI cable and the original networking cable


----------



## Damage82

i'm thinking $500-550? depends on if the person is really looking for a 60gb model or not.


----------



## coltsrock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Damage82* 
i'm thinking $500-550? depends on if the person is really looking for a 60gb model or not.

ooh, I was thinking of putting in on craigslist for $500, and if that didnt work, putting it up on here for $500


----------



## bioniccrackmonk

Your PS3 has PS2 backwards compatibility, so you might be able to get a little extra for it. With 2 controllers, a couple games and HDMI cable, I wouldn't let it go for less than $500. Start higher though and see what you can get.


----------



## Tator Tot

If I had 500 I would snag that. 500 is a good price and will sell fast, if you wait a bit, 550 could go to.


----------



## coltsrock

Alright, Im gonna try 550 first

thenn If i dont get any hits, Ill put it up for $500


----------



## coltsrock

Pics


----------



## coltsrock

Sold for $500, guys coming to pick it up tonight


----------

